# PC schaltet sich von selbst aus



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Guten Tag,
ich habe vor 6 Monaten mein Netzteil ausgetauscht (neues ist ein bequiet! PurePower 10 500W).
Hat bis jetzt super funktioniert, seit gestern schaltet sich der PC jedoch von selbst ab (während dem Gebrauch).

Manchmal startet er sich dann von selbst neu (stürzt dann nach einer Zeit wieder ab).
Der PC macht nach einem Absturz auch manchmal  gar nichts mehr, wenn ich ihn aber stehen lasse und nach einer Stunde versuche ihn zu starten, funktioniert er wieder jedoch beginnt alles von vorne (Es funktioniert 20 Minuten, dann stürzt er ab).

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mike


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Februar 2018)

Wie sieht denn der Rest der Hardware aus?
Kann ein BSOD sein der kommt aber nicht angezeigt wird,dann startet ein Rechner auch immer sofort neu.Schau mal ob der automatische Neustart deaktiviert ist.
Bluescreen statt Neustart - Tipps & Tricks


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das Ausschalten ist abrupt, so als würde der Stecker gezogen werden.

Diese HW ist im PC verbaut:
CPU: Intel i7 3770
GPU: AMD Radeon HD7970
RAM: 16GB DDR3
Eine HDD


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

Hört sich stark nach Mainboard an.
Wird eine Schutzschaltung des Netzteils ausgelöst und der Rechner schaltet ab, sollte er sofort wieder starten, wenn man das Netzteil aus und wieder eingeschaltet hat.
Geht es nicht, wie du sagst, kanns eigentlich nur am Mainboard liegen.
Du hast eine IGP. Bau also mal die Grafikkarte aus und schließe den Monitor an die IGP an. Dann Bios Resett machen und Rechner starten.
Mal schauen, ob er dann nicht mehr abschaltet.


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich sehe nur die Schnittstellen für die Monitore die an der GPU hängen, andere Schnittstellen kann ich keine entdecken.

EDIT: Kann ich den BIOS-Reset auch mit dem Monitor an der GPU machen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Februar 2018)

Was für ein Mainboard ist denn verbaut?Hat es keinen hdmi o. DVI Anschluss?
Cmos Reset kann man immer machen.Entweder Batterie für ein paar Minuten rausnehmen o. über einen Jumper(Steckbrücke)auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Ne, das Mainboard hat keinen DVI-Anschluss.
Habe jetzt den Jumper wo daneben CMOS drauf steht rausgezogen und warte jetzt 5 Minuten, richtig?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard? P67 Chipsatz?


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

In der Produktbeschreibung des PC's steht "Intel® Z77 Express Chipsatz"


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Problem auch nach Entfernen und wieder Anbringen des CMOS Jumpers vorhanden


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz auf dem falschen Dampfer bin,muss der Jumper umgesteckt werden und nicht nur entfernt werden denke ich.Also auf die Löschposition stecken,dann wieder zurück.
Das war bestimmt ein fertig-Pc oder?Sonst wäre das ein Board von einem bekannten Hersteller.


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Genau, der PC ist ein Fertig-PC von Acer: "Acer Predator G5920".

Bei den Pins auf denen der Jumper sitzt, gibt es 3 von denen der Jumper nur 2 verwendet. Ist die Löschposition der mittlere und der andere Pin, auf dem der Jumper nicht war?

P.s.: Habe auch versucht, das BIOS per UEFI auf Standard-Einstellungen zurückzusetzen, hat dies den selben Effekt, oder ist das etwas anderes als den Jumper umzustecken?
Mit dieser Methode hat sich das Problem leider nicht gelöst.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

DerMikeZ schrieb:


> In der Produktbeschreibung des PC's steht "Intel® Z77 Express Chipsatz"



Du solltest einen Grafikanschluss am Mainboard haben.
Entweder VGA, DVI oder HDMI. Schau mal genau nach.


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, Mainboard hat 6 USB-Anschlüsse, drei AUX-Schnittstellen, eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle und zwei PS2-Schnittstellen


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Februar 2018)

Naja Oem Board halt.Das hat selten eine so gute Ausstattung.Allerdings wenn eine CPU schon eine integrierte Grafik besitzt macht es ja auch Sinn wenn das Board dafür einen Anschluss hätte.
Müsste dieser dann sein denke ich.Acer Aspire G5920 Predator Intel Core i7-3770 3,40GHz, 16GB RAM, 2TB HDD, AMD HD7970, Win8 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Naja Netzteil würde ich mal ausschliessen,wenn das neu kam.
Kannst ja mal den Ram einzeln versuchen zu testen,also nur einen Riegel.
Wie sind denn die Temperaturen?Mal mit HWinfo o. HWmonitor testen.


----------



## DerMikeZ (15. Februar 2018)

Genau der PC ist es.
RAM kann ich morgen testen, kann es sein, dass einer der 4 Riegel defekt ist indes deshalb zu diesen Symptomen kommt?
Temperaturen teste ich ebenfalls nochmals morgen.

Habe heute Vormittag die Temperaturen mal gemessen (mit Open HW Monitor) CPU auf max. 60°C, GPU auf max. 70°C.
Werde aber morgen nochmals messen um sicher zu sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2018)

Nimm mal das Seitenteil ab und versuch es dann nochmal...


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. Februar 2018)

Am besten mal alles unter Last testen.Mit Prime95 und im Hintergrund HWinfo laufen lassen und Temps kontrollieren.
Dann auch mal nur Mit einem Ram Riegel versuchen.
Ansonsten hat warscheinlich das Board einen Schuß weg.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

DerMikeZ schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, Mainboard hat 6 USB-Anschlüsse, drei AUX-Schnittstellen, eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle und zwei PS2-Schnittstellen



Ist ja echt ein komisches Board. 
Keine Ahnung, was sich der OEM Hersteller dabei gedacht hat. Normaler Weise sollte zumindest ein VGA Anschluss vorhanden sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2018)

Ja, abba:
*Wie ist denn die Be/Entlüftung von dem Gehäuse?*
Hast du irgendwelche Lüfter? Wenn ja, wo?

Das wär das erste, was mir einfallen würde.

Weil deine Beschreibung klingt sehr stark nach Netzteil überhitzt.


----------



## AlexNeedsHelp (28. Dezember 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz auf dem falschen Dampfer bin,muss der Jumper umgesteckt werden und nicht nur entfernt werden denke ich.Also auf die Löschposition stecken,dann wieder zurück.
> Das war bestimmt ein fertig-Pc oder?Sonst wäre das ein Board von einem bekannten Hersteller.



Ich hab da auch das Problem das der PC bei größerer Belastung sich von alleine neustartet... bin aber nicht so gebildet wenn es um die PC sprache geht. Woran könnte das liegen(für dummies bitte) 

danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Dezember 2018)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?
Hallo und willkommen im Forum.
Hättest ruhig einen eigenen Thread aufmachen können als so einen Ur-alt Thread zu übernehmen,wo keiner mehr reinschaut.


----------



## AlexNeedsHelp (28. Dezember 2018)

Cosair VS 650w
hab mich da noch nicht so reingefuchst in das Forum


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Dezember 2018)

Könnte daran liegen,aber ohne Austausch Gerät schwer zu testen.
Könntest die Spannungen mal mit HWInfo64 überprüfen(beim start Sensors auswählen).Da auf die +12 V achten beim Mainboard ob die stabil bleibt.


----------



## AlexNeedsHelp (10. Januar 2019)

Sorry das ich so spät antworte, aber das Netzteil hab ich schon einmal ausgetauscht... ist also neu.  Hab mich auch bei freunden informiert die meinen es kommt von windows... da ich aber auch keine bluescreens oder ähnliches habe wundere ich mich noch immer

LG


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Januar 2019)

Wie sind denn der Temperaturen vom Sys?Alles im grünen Bereich?
Wenn der automatische Neustart aktiviert ist zb. kommt auch kein BSOD.Hast du das deaktiviert?
Vielleicht auch ein Problem mit dem Power bzw. Reset Schalter am Gehäuse,hatten wir auch schonmal das da der Rechner von selbst ausging.


----------

